# 654 New Holland baling problems



## CTWOLFE (May 5, 2017)

I bought this baler at an auction a while back and have done a few things to it since. Went to bale today and got about a 24" bale in it before the clutch started slipping terribly. I had the bale size set on 60" and it said it was full? I cut it off and got out to find that hay had bunched up between the "infeed teeth" and the roller on the very bottom that im assu!ing starts the roll causing it to jam. Maybe the hay was too wet? Or maybe the clutch is worn out? It has 13k bales through it. I'm at a loss of where to start


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did you make sure everything else was turning? Was that 24" bale rotating in the baler? Which clutch was slipping?


----------



## CTWOLFE (May 5, 2017)

No nothing was turning when the clutch was slipping but if you slowed the rpms down it would catch until it fed what little bit of hay was in front of it. I'd pull into the windrow just a tiny bit and it would jam again


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I think you have another clutch slipping besides the main drive clutch. The main clutch may be slipping but only because another clutch has already started slipping. The main clutch will not re-engage by simply slowing the rpm's down. What you are describing sounds like the clutch which stops the belts from turning when the endgate is raised is slipping. If you are hearing a noise when the clutch slips then it is either the belt declutch, the floor roll clutch or the pickup clutch if you have a wide pickup. Standard pickups use a plate clutch and do not make any noise when slipping. The declutch clutch is at the top of the belt drive roll on the left side. The floor roll clutch is at the back of the outside drive chain on the left side. The pickup slip clutch is on the left side down by the pickup drive. If any of these are slipping it should be noticable which is causing the problem.

If the main clutch has slipped as much as you indicate there should have been smoke coming from under the shielding. This clutch does not emit any noise when slipping. If it is ony the main clutch slipping then there probably are no plates left in the clutch. Raise the front shield and take a look. The only other slip clutch is on the sledge roll drive on the right side of the baler. This clutch will not emit noise either. These clutches are plate clutches where the others are jaw clutches which make noise when slipping.

Also check that the short chain for the sledge roll drive on the right side is there.

Do you have bale command or auto wrap?


----------



## CTWOLFE (May 5, 2017)

It sounds like a chain skipping teethe when it slips. And yes that chain is there. All cabins are tight and lubed. And yes I have a bale command with auto wrap


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

That narrows it down to the belt declutch, floor roll clutch or pickup clutch. When it slips open the left side doors and see which one it is.

The belt decltuch is at the very top. The long chain on the left drives the clutch. This is not a slip clutch, but when worn it will slip.

The floor roll slip clutch is about belt buckle high on the left side. The chain next to the long chain drives the floor roll slip clutch.

The pickup slip clutch is down low and is driven by the sprocket on the floor roll.

Bale command and auto wrap are two different systems. If you have the monitor that shows bale size and bale shape bar graphs, then you have bale command. Just trying to figure out what you are seeing when you say it shows full.


----------



## CTWOLFE (May 5, 2017)

Its a bale command plus. The bar graphs


----------



## WisCo (Jul 11, 2017)

I've got a 664 auto wrap that seems to be doing the same thing. I've narrowed it down to the belt drive roll clutch. Are these clutches good, bad, or adjustable? I bought the baler before this season from a New Holland dealer and baled 100 bales without a problem. The clutch is black in color and I'm guessing it was replaced before resale. Definitely the extra dry conditions of the material seemed to have started my problems.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There is no adjustment as far as staying engaged. If it is slipping the clutch needs to be replaced. Also replace the spring. The clutches were black from the factory on the 664 balers.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

mike10 will be able to offer more details probably, but I will say be sure that the declutch is being lubed properly. I had a declutch start slipping from wear, and discovered that the grease line leading to it was worn thru, thus no grease going to the declutch.


----------



## WisCo (Jul 11, 2017)

Is there a bearing on the gear behind the clutch that would go out? The roller seems to be tight when the belts are loose but the gear seems to be sloppy when the baler is open. The spring on the declutch doesn't seem to compress at any stage of operation.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There are bushings in the sprocket hub. If it is just lateral play, then additional shims may be needed on reassembly. If it a serious wobble, the bushing may be gone. Only one way to find out.

When the tailgate raises the outer clutch should slide to the left and compress the spring.


----------

